# Words that are not allowed ...



## LaPetiteCoquette

I'm relatively new to the forum and in posting, I have generally followed the lead in what I have seen.

It has come to my attention that b**h is not a word that's allowed and I honestly did not know that.  I have seen it so many times here, I just assumed that it was.  

Is there a list of words that are not allowed?  Just profanity pushers?  Or generally any unsavory word?  I'm a little confused as to what's allowed right now.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane

Who knows? 

*shrug*

I hear "WTF" may be next.


----------



## firecracker

To my knowledge were not supposed to curse folks out or call them out of their name pointedly.  I've been using all kinds of homemade slang from day one.  I dont think ***** is on any list around these parts.  You cannot call folks the b word but I think you can use it in a PDiddy kinda *****azzness way.   ie;f feeling *****y, acting *****y, putting the *****face on and the snoop style beyotch yada yada yada


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane

firecracker said:


> To my knowledge were not supposed to curse folks out or call them out of their name pointedly.  I've been using all kinds of homemade slang from day one.  I dont think ***** is on any list around these parts.  You cannot call folks the b word but I think you can use it in a PDiddy kinda *****azzness way.   ie;f *feeling *****y, acting *****y, putting the *****face* on and the snoop style beyotch yada yada yada


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

I'm serious.  As you said "WTF" which is commonly used, but is that a profanity pusher also?  Is "clear" not allowed bc/ some view it as derogatory?  

There should be clear guidelines about what is allowed and what is not allowed.  If there is such a guide, then I have missed it and I would like to be directed to it.  If not, there needs to be one.  One cannot expect to abide by unwritten rules.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

firecracker said:


> To my knowledge were not supposed to curse folks out or call them out of their name pointedly.  I've been using all kinds of homemade slang from day one.  I dont think ***** is on any list around these parts.  You cannot call folks the b word but I think you can use it in a PDiddy kinda *****azzness way.   ie;f feeling *****y, acting *****y, putting the *****face on and the snoop style beyotch yada yada yada



I see.  I still don't know what's allowed and what's not allowed.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Yeah true, I would never call a member a profanity or curse them.  That's wrong.  But I admit I did tag a post about a fictitious character on Y&R with "b__h."  Because anyone who knows the character would think that tag is funny as h-e-double hockey sticks.  I may have used the word once before (again towards a member or anything).  But, now I see that is not allowed.  Did not know that.  Also that h word you used, I can see how that wouldn't be allowed either.  So, I am truly asking b/c I am not aware of any list, or any prohibition against unsavory words and I would like to know.



When the word ***** is used on this forum, it's not directed towards members.  The term "b*sh" may be directed towards, but even then, it's in jest.  "H*ffa" can be used in jest or as a term on endearment. 

Going forward, I think I'm just going to either call people "Rose petal" or simply ":Rose:".


----------



## lisatamika

Ms. Plain Jane said:


> When the word ***** is used on this forum, it's not directed towards members.  The term "b*sh" may be directed towards, but even then, it's in jest.  "H*ffa" can be used in jest or as a term on endearment.
> 
> *Going forward, I think I'm just going to either call people "Rose petal" or simply ":Rose:".*





Hi MPJ.


----------



## *KP*

H*ffa isn't swearing though, is it?  I didn't think it was



> heif·er (hĕf'ər)
> n.
> A young cow, especially one that has not yet given birth to a calf.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane

lisatamika said:


> Hi MPJ.



OMG!  I miss you!    Come and talk to me.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane

special_k said:


> H*ffa isn't swearing though, is it?  I didn't think it was



No, it's not swearing.


----------



## lisatamika

Ms. Plain Jane said:


> OMG!  I miss you!    Come and talk to me.



:?  Where u at?


----------



## dimopoulos

special_k said:


> H*ffa isn't swearing though, is it?  I didn't think it was



Calling someone a cow is a bit off. There are also other meanings (slang) to the word which are not so subtle:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=*****&defid=538690

We are not going to post a list of words that are allowed or not. Talk to people the same way you wish them talking to you.


----------



## LovinLocks

special_k said:


> H*ffa isn't swearing though, is it?  I didn't think it was




I noticed the definition of hefer (sp. ?) was quoted.  Well, here's the thing, when one is using the word in the correct sense, no, it is not swearing.  However, when one is using it out of context, or to describe another individual then yes, it is swearing.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

Um ... okay.  I will just ix-nay all unsavory words, then.  Because I can't work within unwritten parameters.


----------



## LovinLocks

dimopoulos said:


> . Talk to people the same way you wish them talking to you.



Hi, what you say just makes sense; particularly to reasoning people.  Yet, I know some folk who do not mind being spoken to in the manner being discussed here .  So, the "do unto others creed" sometimes just doesn't work; especially with uncouth people.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane

dimopoulos said:


> There are also other meanings (slang) to the word which are not so subtle:
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=*****&defid=538690



Most of these definitions are inaccurate.  Funny, but inaccurate.


----------



## Vanity1

dimopoulos said:


> Calling someone a cow is a bit off. There are also other meanings (slang) to the word which are not so subtle:
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=*****&defid=538690
> 
> We are not going to post a list of words that are allowed or not. Talk to people the same way you wish them talking to you.


 

The urban dictionary? Wow, nikos, wow.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane

Vanity1 said:


> The urban dictionary? Wow, nikos, wow.



As a matter of fact, all of them are wrong.


----------



## Mortons

The word h*ffa must have caused a problem at some point??? It has been frequently used on the forum without issue.


----------



## Priss Pot

special_k said:


> H*ffa isn't swearing though, is it?  I didn't think it was



Heifer is a female bovine that is over 1-year, but has not yet given birth to any calves.

ETA:  A Heifer is not a cow.  A cow is a mature female bovine who has already given birth to at least one calf.  Bovine (or cattle) is the correct terminology for the species as a whole.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Ms. Plain Jane said:


> Who knows?
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> I hear "WTF" may be next.



*crying* Another one of my favorite expressions. I just edited one of my posts where I accidentally typed it. This is gonna take a lot of getting used to. erplexed


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> I'm serious.  As you said "WTF" which is commonly used, but is that a profanity pusher also?  Is "clear" not allowed bc/ some view it as derogatory?
> 
> There should be clear guidelines about what is allowed and what is not allowed.  If there is such a guide, then I have missed it and I would like to be directed to it.  If not, there needs to be one.  One cannot expect to abide by unwritten rules.



Don't tell me clear is going away too? 

We've gone too far now.


----------



## DivaD04

TSUprincess04 said:


> Heifer is a female bovine that is over 1-year, but has not yet given birth to any calves.
> 
> ETA:  A Heifer is not a cow.  A cow is a mature female bovine who has already given birth to at least one calf.  Bovine (or cattle) is the correct terminology for the species as a whole.



well Merriam-Webster says it is a cow! not to mention it's a noun...lol 
even wikipedia agrees
a young cow; _especially_ *:* one that has not had a calf

I think the urban dictionary is right on! well i never thought about it in ex. #3 but hey to each it's own, # 1 n 2 is on point! 

I'm sorry dimopoulos i know i use 'that word' but if it's going to cast folks out...i guess i need to ease up off of it!


----------



## Zenobia61

I think Nikos is right...we should police ourselves.  If there are posters that insist on using profanity and really getting ugly with it, we can place them on ignore or the mods can/will intervene...which happens all the time..so I don't think we need a list of forbidden words or a code of conduct..just common sense, home training and a willing to compromise our personal communication styles to maintain some kind of peace and class on this board.. just my .02


----------



## dimopoulos

Cow or no cow it is like everything in life. It depends on how you say what you say. Consider the following example:

_You silly cow..... haha

That stupid cow...._

The former is a joke and it is usually found amongst friends while the latter is insulting.

As for the "do unto others creed" yes I agree. Some people just don't allow for reasoning. There are solutions to combat that when it appears.


----------



## kandake

Ms. Plain Jane said:


> When the word ***** is used on this forum, it's not directed towards members.  The term "b*sh" may be directed towards, but even then, it's in jest.  "H*ffa" can be used in jest or as a term on endearment.
> 
> Going forward, I think I'm just going to either call people "Rose petal" or simply ":Rose:".



How cute.  As long as you don't call me a rose.


----------



## *KP*

dimopoulos said:


> Cow or no cow it is like everything in life. It depends on how you say what you say. Consider the following example:
> 
> _You silly cow..... haha_
> 
> _That stupid cow...._
> 
> The former is a joke and it is usually found amongst friends while the latter is insulting.
> 
> As for the "do unto others creed" yes I agree. Some people just don't allow for reasoning. There are solutions to combat that when it appears.


 
So as long as we put lachen on the end, we're good! 


...just kidding of course


----------



## AtlantaJJ

This very interesting and I'm glad I spotted it before I had a terrible slip of the keyboard!


----------



## Dee-Licious

dimopoulos said:


> Cow or no cow it is like everything in life. It depends on how you say what you say. Consider the following example:
> 
> _You silly cow..... haha_
> 
> _That stupid cow...._
> 
> The former is a joke and it is usually found amongst friends while the latter is insulting.
> 
> As for the "do unto others creed" yes I agree. Some people just don't allow for reasoning. There are solutions to combat that when it appears.


 
Well I don't understand how you can determine someone's intent and "combat that when it happens"  

Different words have different meanings to people.  I remember when folks were oh so distraught when Whipz and I were calling each other "trick" To us, it was a joke. Not insulting like with your example above, but then all of a sudden the word trick wasn't allowed to be used.

People can turn the word LINKSYS into a insulting if they want to, so I'm really not understanding how this is being monitored so that it can be applied fairly to ALL.

Maybe I'm missing something. Since the OP asked for a list of words and that is not doable, but apparently if a word is deemed inapporiate (for whatever reason depending on whoever's level of sensitivity) then suddenly actions will be taking against that person.

I dont get it. Maybe I'm being slElla today.

And I ain't even the one to be told to don't post if I don't like it here. I ain't say I ain't like it. I'm asking for clarification since the sometimes muddy rules seem to cause time-outs and thangs that are unconvienent and take away from my subscription time.


----------



## firecracker

LovinLocks said:


> I noticed the definition of hefer (sp. ?) was quoted. Well, here's the thing, when one is using the word in the correct sense, no, it is not swearing. However, when one is using it out of context, or *to describe another individual then yes, it is swearing.*


 to the the bold: not true but its subjective imo.


----------



## firecracker

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Um ... okay. I will just ix-nay all unsavory words, then. Because I can't work within unwritten parameters.


 well in that case you won't have to worry too much about breaking the rules or joining the banned.    I'm not mad chica play it safe!


----------



## firecracker

Dee-Licious said:


> Well I don't understand how you can determine someone's intent and "combat that when it happens"
> 
> Different words have different meanings to people. I remember when folks were oh so distraught when Whipz and I were calling each other "trick" To us, it was a joke. Not insulting like with your example above, but then all of a sudden the word trick wasn't allowed to be used.
> 
> People can turn the word LINKSYS into a insulting if they want to, so I'm really not understanding how this is being monitored so that it can be applied fairly to ALL.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something. Since the OP asked for a list of words and that is not doable, but apparently if a word is deemed inapporiate (for whatever reason depending on whoever's level of sensitivity) then suddenly actions will be taking against that person.
> 
> I dont get it. Maybe I'm being slElla today.
> 
> And I ain't even the one to be told to don't post if I don't like it here. I ain't say I ain't like it. I'm asking for clarification since the sometimes muddy rules seem to cause time-outs and thangs that are unconvienent and take away from my subscription time.


 
I gotta ask are you trying to get the :ban2:?


----------



## Dee-Licious

firecracker said:


> I gotta ask are you trying to get the :ban2:?


 
Nope. which is why I respectfully asked for clarifcation. Hopefully that isn't seen as challenging/undermining mods/admins.


----------



## firecracker

Dee-Licious said:


> Nope. which is why I respectfully asked for clarifcation. Hopefully that isn't seen as challenging/undermining mods/admins.


I gotcha.  I agree:Different words have different meanings to people.


----------



## MrsQueeny

As long as I can say *****, I'm cool. Everyone who knows me knows I say it in a joking way. For instance, "I can't believe that ***** Demi_DC looks so darn cute in person." See no harm no foul. Q


----------



## Enchantmt

Queeny20 said:


> *As long as I can say *****, I'm cool*. Everyone who knows me knows I say it in a joking way. For instance, "I can't believe that ***** Demi_DC looks so darn cute in person." See no harm no foul. Q



You may want to click on the red announcement link at the top of the forum.


----------



## blackmaven

I believe different words have different meanings to people depending on context in which word is used or in person how it is delivered.   I personally don't need a list of words to tell somebody off.  

OP let's just keep it"real" you probably have a potty mouth. Don't cuss me out now


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane

Tea and crumpets...


----------



## Blessed_Angel

LovinLocks said:


> Hi, what you say just makes sense; particularly to reasoning people. Yet, I know some folk who do not mind being spoken to in the manner being discussed here . So, the "do unto others creed" sometimes just doesn't work; especially with uncouth people.


 
So...so true.


----------



## blackmaven

I just read Nikko's Red banner     Ms. Plane Jane pass da ahhhh crumpets.  Maybe I better just drink some Kool-Aid


----------



## poookie

Dee-Licious said:


> People can turn the word LINKSYS into a insulting if they want to



(to no one in particular)  

"you freakin *linksys!!*"

i like that.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

blackmaven said:


> I believe different words have different meanings to people depending on context in which word is used or in person how it is delivered.   I personally don't need a list of words to tell somebody off.
> 
> OP let's just keep it"real" you probably have a potty mouth. Don't cuss me out now



No ... I don't actually.  I have only used unsavory words a few times and in reference to no one on this board.  So, it's no big deal.  I just don't like unclear rules.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

firecracker said:


> well in that case you won't have to worry too much about breaking the rules or joining the banned.    I'm not mad chica play it safe!



Well ....   I just don't know what's allowed and what's not and I have not received a clear answer, so ...


----------



## 2Bossay

wow!!!...watz next???


----------



## Priss Pot

DivaD04 said:


> well Merriam-Webster says it is a cow! not to mention it's a noun...lol
> even wikipedia agrees
> a young cow; _especially_ *:* one that has not had a calf
> 
> I think the urban dictionary is right on! well i never thought about it in ex. #3 but hey to each it's own, # 1 n 2 is on point!
> 
> I'm sorry dimopoulos i know i use 'that word' but if it's going to cast folks out...i guess i need to ease up off of it!



Well, Merriam-Webster didn't major in Agriculture and take the required Animal Science classes.  Merriam-Webster didn't have to go to the farm and watch folks sift through cattle poo.  Merriam-Webster didn't have to de-worm a steer 

"Cow" is the only word that most people use to describe cattle because they don't know the correct terminology.  It's an "accepted" term to use generally.  I was just giving the TRUE definition of a heifer, cow, etc.


----------



## PinkPeony

TSUprincess04 said:


> Well, Merriam-Webster didn't major in Agriculture and take the required Animal Science classes. Merriam-Webster didn't have to go to the farm and watch folks sift through cattle poo. Merriam-Webster didn't have to de-worm a steer
> 
> "Cow" is the only word that most people use to describe cattle because they don't know the correct terminology. It's an "accepted" term to use generally. I was just giving the TRUE definition of a heifer, cow, etc.


 You majored in Agriculture?
How very interesting


----------



## Priss Pot

ella said:


> You majored in Agriculture?
> How very interesting



Yes, ma'am.  Agricultural Sciences w/ a concentration in Agribusiness for undergrad.  Environmental & Soil Sciences for grad, starting this fall.


----------



## SweetAKA

TSUprincess04 said:


> Well, Merriam-Webster didn't major in Agriculture and take the required Animal Science classes. Merriam-Webster didn't have to go to the farm and watch folks sift through cattle poo. Merriam-Webster didn't have to de-worm a steer
> 
> "Cow" is the only word that most people use to describe cattle because they don't know the correct terminology. It's an "accepted" term to use generally. I was just giving the TRUE definition of a heifer, cow, etc.


 

Smarty Pants!!!


----------



## trinidarkie1

I understand why one would need a list.
I'm not american, and although I've lived here for a few years well. There are some thing that I just don't get. Some of the issues are indigenous to the ppl here and I don't get those either.

I respond to the point and just avoid talking to ppl directly unless it's a PM. I'm scurred. I've been on here long enough and I got into some thing with one lady because I misinterpreted her actions and tried to give 'advice' since then.

I just avoid ANYTHING that might seem inappropriate and over populate my posts with smilies. 

*inserts 1000 smiling faces*


----------

